#   > [Sony PS2]  PS2 slim

## manos_3

.
     PS2 slim    SCPH-90004  serial no HC9181338.
        Matrix 900 V1.93
           ...   manual        ...!!!
  ;
!

----------


## manos_3

;
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...us%3B936%3B854

----------


## ziakosnasos

.

----------

.       .    slim ps2            .               .

----------


## GeorgeSindos

.         .        DUO 3 ULTRA GOLD.    .       .

----------


## fotinio

,   ps2        freemcboot              freemcboot            ,

----------


## maik65

> ,   ps2        freemcboot              freemcboot            ,


 .     ...2    ...))))

----------


## chipakos-original

> .     ...2    ...))))


          . .         freemcboot .    .

----------

